# scan IP ranges with CMD?



## obidon

Anyone know how to scan specific IP ranges on a LAN using no 3rd party applications with CMD? Thanks for replies.


----------



## Squashman

Not without a third party utility. What is your intended output.


----------



## obidon

The result that I wanted (if thats what you mean by output) is that I would like to be able to determine all of the IP addresses of the machines currently connected to the LAN using only the Command Prompt. The reason for this is so I wouldn't have to download/use any external third-party applications and so I could do it on any default Windows XP OS.


----------



## Squashman

XP will not do that natively. About your only option would be to write a batch script that would ping the entire subnet and then do an arp -a to see what is in your cache. There are ip scanning utilities that will run standalone from a USB drive.


----------



## obidon

OK, well thanks for the info squashman.


----------



## TheOutcaste

the arp cache times out pretty quickly too. I've found it best to do no more than two pings to each address, then do an arp every 20-40 addresses depending on how fast your system/network is. If then machines need to come out of stand by, you may need to do 3 or 4 pings, and do the arp more often.

HTH
Jerry


----------

